# One-handed Oreo Separation - 20.99



## Meep (Jan 21, 2010)

Not just splitting the biscuits apart, this is removing the cream as a whole too =P


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2010)

That's the funniest thing I've seen all day, you have gained my respect


----------



## qqwref (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice, but can you get similar times with an official Oreo? This is clearly a knockoff, as legitimate Oreos are black.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Nice, but can you get similar times with an official Oreo? This is clearly a knockoff, as legitimate Oreos are black.



True, but the World Oreo Association states in it's regulations:

3m)	All oreos and brands are allowed, as long as the oreos comply with the other WOA regulations.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm, you know so much! Are you a WOA delegate or something?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 21, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Hmm, you know so much! Are you a WOA delegate or something?



Yes, I am a WOA delegate.


----------



## gboh19 (Jan 21, 2010)

sweet ~~ nearly sub-20


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent execution! You very nearly had a +2 though!



WOA Regulations said:


> A6d) Upon stopping the timer both cookie portions as well as the cream must lay flat on the execution surface. No oreo portion may touch any other; neither may the competitor touch any oreo portion with his or her hand until the Referee inspects the final outcome. Penalty: 2 seconds; Referee eats your oreo.




The cream was almost touching one of the cookie pieces! Might want to go slow/smooth on the ending to make sure to avoid such penalty in competition!



Chris


----------



## Meep (Jan 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, you know so much! Are you a WOA delegate or something?
> ...



You need to fly to Canada =( We've never had a WOA sanctioned event here yet


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 21, 2010)

Did you lube it with Jig-a-loo (god, this joke is old)? If so, did you eat it and what did the Jig-a-oreo taste like?


----------



## Meep (Jan 21, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Did you lube it with Jig-a-loo (god, this joke is old)? If so, did you eat it and what did the Jig-a-oreo taste like?



Nope =P It was like that straight out of the box


----------



## Fox (Jan 21, 2010)

Hahaha that was so funny. You should upload a video doing that with a black Oreo.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 21, 2010)

albino oreo.


----------



## Meep (Jan 21, 2010)

Fox said:


> Hahaha that was so funny. You should upload a video doing that with a black Oreo.



Well I have a box of both black and golden ones; The golden one was already opened so I used that =P When someone opens the regular ones I'll try to beat this


----------



## Bryan (Jan 21, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Nice, but can you get similar times with an official Oreo? This is clearly a knockoff, as legitimate Oreos are black.









Don't be so racist.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 21, 2010)

Bryan said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, but can you get similar times with an official Oreo? This is clearly a knockoff, as legitimate Oreos are black.
> ...



WOW someone ship me some of those! We are so deprived in the UK


----------



## Meep (Jan 21, 2010)

They're legal as long as they're not transparent oreos


----------



## Feryll (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh ho! I believe I see more than 1 logo on that oreo! Also, make an unboxing video next time you buy one. I hate how mine always locks up and pops >.<


----------



## Meep (Jan 21, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Oh ho! I believe I see more than 1 logo on that oreo!



It just came with textured cookiesmith biscuits

Mine was just a storebought ): I hear DIY oreos are much easier to separate


----------



## TioMario (Jan 21, 2010)

Slow down and lookahead. You should get some fingertricks too, mostly for the step 2, (separating the cream from the cookie).


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 21, 2010)

Spoiler











DNF  Would have been sub-15





My 35x35 Oreo. Custom made from 35 regular Oreos w/ some extra sugar and chocolate crumbs so the separation is very nice. My best is 1:20.45, UWR 
Faz may have beat it though... I heard he was getting better at oreoing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm getting very hungry.


----------



## Meep (Jan 21, 2010)

TioMario said:


> Slow down and lookahead. You should get some fingertricks too, mostly for the step 2, (separating the cream from the cookie).



I don't know how to execute my cream separation that fast with OH =( Plus I only know one alg for it


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice time using CBC (Cookie By Cookie). You'll get faster after learning Oreorich.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 21, 2010)

Just made a couple orders from O4Y and Biscuitbuying.
I heard that O4Y's shipping was really fast so I'll make an unboxing video in the upcoming days.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 21, 2010)

i think you should try the orouxio method. Its said to get insane times.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm actually starting to like the Zoreoz method myself, Gears...


----------



## Toad (Jan 21, 2010)

What's your time for a SLL (separate last layer) time attack?


----------



## Caedus (Jan 21, 2010)

Or you could just use Poreotrus...


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 22, 2010)

Poreochmann for BLD.
No, that's just stupid.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 22, 2010)

o hai ther!!!! i luv jigaloob and wat it dos 2 miy oreos.teh smell is reelly grate and i would much appreciait if u added a citrus splash flavor 2 it so tat it tastes evan bettr when i use it in my time of nead
kthxbai!!!!!!!!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 22, 2010)

-?-


----------



## Edward (Jan 22, 2010)

Dude, WR or else.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm surprised this hasn't been said:

You still need to work on you oreontation of the last cookie.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 22, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> o hai ther!!!! i luv jigaloob and wat it dos 2 miy oreos.teh smell is reelly grate and i would much appreciait if u added a citrus splash flavor 2 it so tat it tastes evan bettr when i use it in my time of nead
> kthxbai!!!!!!!!



WINPOST.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 22, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Just made a couple orders from O4Y and Biscuitbuying.
> I heard that O4Y's shipping was really fast so I'll make an unboxing video in the upcoming days.



Biscuits? You British people and your silly English language. What do you call a Sausage Biscuit with Egg in the UK?

No, for OH oreo separating, you need oreo center and hydrox cookies. Put them together, and your separations are easy.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 22, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Biscuits? You British people and your silly English language. What do you call a Sausage Biscuit with Egg in the UK?



"_Sausage Buiscuit_"? - crazy American terms! 

Could be pretty much anything depending on the area of the UK: take a look at the hopelessly incomplete list at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bread_roll


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 22, 2010)

TheCubeElite said:


> Nice time using CBC (Cookie By Cookie). You'll get faster after learning Oreorich.





jms_gears1 said:


> i think you should try the orouxio method. Its said to get insane times.





miniGOINGS said:


> I'm actually starting to like the Zoreoz method myself, Gears...





Caedus said:


> Or you could just use Poreotrus...





Zane_C said:


> Poreochmann for BLD.
> No, that's just stupid.



Nice methods. I've opted for Oreotega personally.

Would Custard Cream biscuits be allowed?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 22, 2010)

Probably, but no modding it.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 24, 2010)

A biscuit is not the same as a roll tho.
This is a sausage biscuit:
http://krystalist.com/images/krystal-food-pictures/sausage-biscuit.jpg
Which is clearly different from this sausage containing roll:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Breakfast_roll_1.jpg


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jan 24, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> o hai ther!!!! i luv jigaloob and wat it dos 2 miy oreos.teh smell is reelly grate and i would much appreciait if u added a citrus splash flavor 2 it so tat it tastes evan bettr when i use it in my time of nead
> kthxbai!!!!!!!!



OH MY GOD I LOVE THIS.


----------

